# Bf 110 "3U+GS"



## Njaco (Feb 18, 2013)

As I peruse the Net searching for the elusive rare pic (even though it wouldn't be on the net if it was truly 'rare'!) I sometimes come across the same plane in various pics - such as the Me 262 'Weiss 3' or the Bf 109E 'Weiss 5' (which may be the next thread!) When searching for the famous zerstörer I invariably come across pics of this particular aircraft. Now I don't think they are all the SAME aircraft but having that code doesn't bode well!


----------



## Njaco (Feb 18, 2013)

and I think our old buddy '3U+GS' is in these pics....


----------



## tengu1979 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hmmm - I think they will be two aircraft bearing the same designation.

I think also both second photos from 1st and second post is from the same flight just different angle and time

The last two "wrecks" in the 1st post seem to have similar damage so maybe it is the same aircraft just wonder why it is at different angle (tail up in the second picture)


----------



## Njaco (Feb 18, 2013)

I agree with your hypothesis. It was just interesting finding these pics!


----------



## Gastounet (Feb 18, 2013)

I have found another photo, but with a slightly different white stripe under the GS.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 18, 2013)

Cool!


----------



## tengu1979 (Feb 18, 2013)

So is this a 3rd one or earlier paintwork on one of the previous two???? Cause these two "damaged" probably never flew again. The truth is though they could be repainted being moved from one front to another.


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 18, 2013)

It's not unheard of to have the same codes repeated on different aircraft. Replacements for destroyed aircraft were assigned code letters at the squadron staffel level.With 26 letters and nominally 16 aircraft to a staffel, it's not like they retired the letters otherwise they would have run out!


----------



## beaupower32 (Feb 25, 2013)

The second picture in Njaco's first post is a Bf-110D-3 Long-range Zerstörer. It had a lengthened tail for a rescue dingy,just look behind the elevators at the extension.


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 25, 2013)

I agree.


----------



## Njaco (May 3, 2013)

found another one......

.


----------



## nuuumannn (May 4, 2013)

I've found the second picture in your first post, Chris, in a book I have; its caption is "Two Bf 110D-3s of III./ZG 26 in flight over the Mediterannean coast, summer 1941."


----------



## Njaco (May 5, 2013)

I think its from the same series of pics like the 2d pic in my 2d post.


----------



## joscasle (May 7, 2013)

Well I'm stating to build the same plane (Eduard 1/48 BF-110 C/E in MTO), my question, the Eduard profile is correct? looking at the 2pic of your first post it looks the same. Another questions is it's a C or D model? Thanks


----------



## Njaco (May 7, 2013)

Bf-110D-3 Long-range Zerstörer of III./ZG 26


----------



## joscasle (May 7, 2013)

Thanks, just one more question. Color of the cockpit, instruction call for RLM66, most, most of the early (C,E,F) -110 models were RLM02, so 66 or 02?

Thanks


----------



## Njaco (May 7, 2013)

That, I'm not sure. Might want to ask in the Modeling section.


----------



## Crimea_River (May 7, 2013)

Depends on when the aircraft was built. I'm thinking a D model could be either one.


----------



## joscasle (May 8, 2013)

Thanks


----------

